

How to build a Dyson Sphere - captn3m0
http://www.sentientdevelopments.com/2012/03/how-to-build-dyson-sphere-in-five.html

======
al2o3cr
"and then we just lift half the mass of Mercury out from its current orbit to
1AU efficiently" is one hell of a thing to handwave away. Nearly as big as the
transition from "we'll need advanced nanomaterials that don't currently exist"
to "there's iron, so we can build things out of that"...

~~~
captn3m0
Oh yes, its very handwavy, but a good read nonetheless.

I also wonder if this is really needed? It would be far better to try for
higher efficiency and fusion. Fusion, especially would lead to far more energy
than we can ever use, I feel. Especially because the raw materials for fusion
are abundant in the universe.

